# الى العاملين في مجال نفخ الـ pet



## عمراياد (27 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

:84:


اليكم هذا الملف البسيط الذي يوضح :


1- طريقة حساب كميات الهواء اللازمة لنفخ ( blow molding ) عبوات الـ pet 


2- طريقة تحويل الضغط حسب مستوى البحر 



تحياتي:20:​​​


----------



## حسن حلاوة (13 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد ابراهيم رمضان (7 مارس 2013)

ماهى اساليب
حقن البلاستيك ومشاكل وحلول الماكينات والمنتج


----------



## محمد ابراهيم رمضان (7 مارس 2013)

يا ريت بكل المعلومات الخاصه pet


----------



## الشيشينى (30 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------

